# Victims of illegal alien crime



## Wicked Jester

This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=581


----------



## strollingbones

didnt open for me...

did you see where the rapist had been deported 4 times?


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

Just think...if we'd deported John Gardner...two local girls would be alive today.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=554

Read this one very carefully!

If this state had a law enacted like Arizona's new law, this woman would most likely still be alive.


----------



## bodecea

And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.


Typical answer from a typical moron.

Fact is, these people would all be alive if our immigration laws were actually being enforced.

Do you have to work hard at being stupid, or does it just come naturally?

But hey, THAT'S PAT!


----------



## Biggles

bodecea said:


> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.



Typical response.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


Less than 400 in 39 years! Wow, Christians kill more people.

Awesome!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Biggles said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical response.
Click to expand...

Disgusting eh?

Stupid bitch trying to minimize the tragedy befallen these victims of CRIMINALS who should not have been here in the first place.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=469


----------



## Wicked Jester

AMNESTY?

Let's continue on!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> AMNESTY?
> 
> Let's continue on!


No one is supporting amnesty, but if illegals have such a low record of being murderers (less than 400 in 39 years) I'm willing to exchange them all for Christians...who have a much higher murder rate.


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=15


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

If someone had asked Jeffrey Dahmer for his papers and shipped him off to his country of origin, several people might have stayed off the menu.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Again, these people would still be alive if our immigration laws were being enforced.

Let's carry on.


----------



## bodecea

John Wayne Gacy...obviously a foreign clown who should have been deported before he went on his murder spree.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> If someone had asked Jeffrey Dahmer for his papers and shipped him off to his country of origin, several people might have stayed off the menu.


All these deaths are a big joke to ya', eh Pat?

Threads like this expose the true morons. Thanks for exposing yourself further!

I'm sure the families of these victims would surely appreciate your disgusting mockery.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Luissa

Wicked Jester said:


> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime



I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> John Wayne Gacy...obviously a foreign clown who should have been deported before he went on his murder spree.



You have become one of the biggest idiots on this board. Quite an accomplishment I must say. Those were U.S Citizens. Does your mentally ill brain understand the difference? What kind of meds are you on today bod? ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Wayne Gacy...obviously a foreign clown who should have been deported before he went on his murder spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have become one of the biggest idiots on this board. Quite an accomplishment I must say. Those were U.S Citizens. Does your mentally ill brain understand the difference? What kind of meds are you on today bod? ~BH
Click to expand...

The thing is, she claims to be a parent.

Wonder how she would feel if any of these victims were, ohhhhhhhhh, never mind!


She's a sick bitch, brother!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## WillowTree

Wicked Jester said:


> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> Read this one very carefully!
> 
> If this state had a law enacted like Arizona's new law, this woman would most likely still be alive.



did you post the one where the illegal criminal from el salvador was given sancturary in san francisco and took an ak 47 out and killed a father and both his son's.. their constitutional rights were violated and gavin newsome shot the widow a bird. and went off on his honeymoon.


----------



## chanel

> The execution-style attacks unfolded late at night on Aug. 4, when Natasha Aeriel, Terrance Aeriel, 18, Iofemi Hightower, 20, and Dashon Harvey, 20, visited the courtyard with plans to finish off some fast food. The four friends, all current or prospective students at Delaware State University, were then surrounded by the six assailants, some of whom were members of the MS-13 street gang.
> 
> The attack started as a robbery, then turned bloody.
> 
> Natasha Aeriel and Hightower were "*sexually molested" and "cut and chopped with machetes and knives,*" according to the lawsuit. Natasha was the first to be shot. Then the attackers took the other three to a sunken area of the courtyard, forced them to face a wall and shot them in the backs of their heads.
> 
> With help from Natasha Aeriel, detectives rounded up all six alleged killers: Jose Lachira Carranza, 39, Rodolfo Godinez, 24, Melvin Jovel, 18, Alexander Alfaro, 17, Shahid Baskerville, 16, and Gerardo Gomez, 15. They have been charged and are waiting for prosecutors to present the case to a grand jury.
> 
> *The brutality of the attacks, along with the fact that Carranza was in the country illegally despite prior criminal offenses, made national headlines and sparked new rules on dealing with the arrest of undocumented immigrants*. His ability to slip through the system -- Carranza had been arraigned for an unrelated crime the day before the murders -- contributed to the unsafe atmosphere in the school courtyard, Riccio said.




Schoolyard survivor sues over shooting | The Star-Ledger Archives - NJ.com



> MS-13 first emerged in New Jersey on a 12-block stretch of West New York in the mid-1990s, said Sgt. Juan Colon, a street gang expert with the New Jersey State Police. Around that time, the symbols of the gang  machetes, distinctive tattoos and hand signs  also appeared.
> 
> The gang earned a reputation for violence, with one of its trademarks being machetes, part of the agrarian culture in El Salvador and a weapon of choice during its civil war, said Alicea, an MS-13 expert who testified last week at Godinezs trial.
> 
> In the Newark schoolyard killings, prosecutors have said two of the victims were slashed with machetes. During his testimony, Alicea cited the machete attacks as one of several indicators that could point to the group. He also said the test for the new member, which Godinez had mentioned, matched the gangs practice of committing crimes to maintain their status.



Experts in Newark schoolyard slayings trial say MS-13 gang has a 'history of violence' | - NJ.com

Jury deliberations start today.  This story still makes me cry.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

WillowTree said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> Read this one very carefully!
> 
> If this state had a law enacted like Arizona's new law, this woman would most likely still be alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you post the one where the illegal criminal from el salvador was given sancturary in san francisco and took an ak 47 out and killed a father and both his son's.. their constitutional rights were violated and gavin newsome shot the widow a bird. and went off on his honeymoon.
Click to expand...

Haven't gotten that far yet Willow.

This is just the tip of the iceberg.

I'll get to it eventually. But feel free to post a link.

I'm a lil' busy right now. It's a daunting task.

And if you notice the dates on the ones I've posted. So far they primarily fall within the past ten years or so. The final numbers will no doubt be quite staggering.


----------



## WillowTree

Suspected illegal aliens ID'd in marina arrests | aliens, arrests, illegal - News - The News Herald









> They were charged with criminal use of personal identification, a felony, and remain in Bay County Jail on a federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement hold.


----------



## WillowTree

Wicked Jester said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> Read this one very carefully!
> 
> If this state had a law enacted like Arizona's new law, this woman would most likely still be alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you post the one where the illegal criminal from el salvador was given sancturary in san francisco and took an ak 47 out and killed a father and both his son's.. their constitutional rights were violated and gavin newsome shot the widow a bird. and went off on his honeymoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't gotten that far yet Willow.
> 
> This is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> I'll get to it eventually. But feel free to post a link.
> 
> I'm a lil' busy right now. It's a daunting task.
> 
> And if you notice the dates on the ones I've posted. So far they primarily fall within the past ten years or so. The final numbers will no doubt be quite staggering.
Click to expand...







Here it is.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV7JyajSol4]YouTube - SF Illegal Immigrant kills Dad and his two sons[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

chanel said:


> The execution-style attacks unfolded late at night on Aug. 4, when Natasha Aeriel, Terrance Aeriel, 18, Iofemi Hightower, 20, and Dashon Harvey, 20, visited the courtyard with plans to finish off some fast food. The four friends, all current or prospective students at Delaware State University, were then surrounded by the six assailants, some of whom were members of the MS-13 street gang.
> 
> The attack started as a robbery, then turned bloody.
> 
> Natasha Aeriel and Hightower were "*sexually molested" and "cut and chopped with machetes and knives,*" according to the lawsuit. Natasha was the first to be shot. Then the attackers took the other three to a sunken area of the courtyard, forced them to face a wall and shot them in the backs of their heads.
> 
> With help from Natasha Aeriel, detectives rounded up all six alleged killers: Jose Lachira Carranza, 39, Rodolfo Godinez, 24, Melvin Jovel, 18, Alexander Alfaro, 17, Shahid Baskerville, 16, and Gerardo Gomez, 15. They have been charged and are waiting for prosecutors to present the case to a grand jury.
> 
> *The brutality of the attacks, along with the fact that Carranza was in the country illegally despite prior criminal offenses, made national headlines and sparked new rules on dealing with the arrest of undocumented immigrants*. His ability to slip through the system -- Carranza had been arraigned for an unrelated crime the day before the murders -- contributed to the unsafe atmosphere in the school courtyard, Riccio said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoolyard survivor sues over shooting | The Star-Ledger Archives - NJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS-13 first emerged in New Jersey on a 12-block stretch of West New York in the mid-1990s, said Sgt. Juan Colon, a street gang expert with the New Jersey State Police. Around that time, the symbols of the gang  machetes, distinctive tattoos and hand signs  also appeared.
> 
> The gang earned a reputation for violence, with one of its trademarks being machetes, part of the agrarian culture in El Salvador and a weapon of choice during its civil war, said Alicea, an MS-13 expert who testified last week at Godinezs trial.
> 
> In the Newark schoolyard killings, prosecutors have said two of the victims were slashed with machetes. During his testimony, Alicea cited the machete attacks as one of several indicators that could point to the group. He also said the test for the new member, which Godinez had mentioned, matched the gangs practice of committing crimes to maintain their status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Experts in Newark schoolyard slayings trial say MS-13 gang has a 'history of violence' | - NJ.com
> 
> Jury deliberations start today.  This story still makes me cry.
Click to expand...

That's just friggin' sad.

MS has a huge following here in so-cal. I can't even tell you how many of their cases have gone through my wifes courtroom. And of course, the majority of the defendents are illegal as all hell.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Wayne Gacy...obviously a foreign clown who should have been deported before he went on his murder spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have become one of the biggest idiots on this board. Quite an accomplishment I must say. Those were U.S Citizens. Does your mentally ill brain understand the difference? What kind of meds are you on today bod? ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is, she claims to be a parent.
> 
> Wonder how she would feel if any of these victims were, ohhhhhhhhh, never mind!
> 
> 
> She's a sick bitch, brother!
Click to expand...


Yeah, They have "feel good" ideas until it hits home. Clueless morons.  ~BH


----------



## WillowTree

the jackazzes obie wan and calderon should be made to sit down and look at each and every one of these.


----------



## Wicked Jester

WillowTree said:


> the jackazzes obie wan and calderon should be made to sit down and look at each and every one of these.


Absolutely!

In fact, I should forward this to the WH website and request a reply. They promise to reply to all requests.

If anybody else wants to link anything similar, just go to whitehouse.gov and shoot 'em an e-mail. But we all know the response we'll be fucking lame!


----------



## WillowTree

Wicked Jester said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> the jackazzes obie wan and calderon should be made to sit down and look at each and every one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> In fact, I should forward this to the WH website and request a reply. They promise to reply to all requests.
> 
> If anybody else wants to link anything similar, just go to whitehouse.gov and shoot 'em an e-mail. But we all know the response we'll be fucking lame!
Click to expand...


They ignored Gov. Brewer when she wrote them. I doubt they pay us any never mind.


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=197


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## AmericanFirst

Ravi, this is about illegal alien crime not Christianity. By the way muslims kill alot more than CHristians ever did.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Oscar Wao

But...but...diversity!


----------



## Angelhair

bodecea said:


> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.



_You think that because TM,  american born,  killed 187 people at ONE time, we should not allow deportation of illegal criminals.  So because we have born and bred criminals in our mist, you question deportations and that is okay with you because after all we had TM? _


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

Angelhair said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You think that because TM,  american born,  killed 187 people at ONE time, we should not allow deportation of illegal criminals.  So because we have born and bred criminals in our mist, you question deportations and that is okay with you because after all we had TM? _
Click to expand...

Keep in my mind, you're talking about a person who made that absolutely ridiculous comparison who is obviously sick in the friggin' head.


----------



## WillowTree

Angelhair said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You think that because TM,  american born,  killed 187 people at ONE time, we should not allow deportation of illegal criminals.  So because we have born and bred criminals in our mist, you question deportations and that is okay with you because after all we had TM? _
Click to expand...


they always dig tim mcveigh up outta da grave. what the morons fail to recognize is that American law deals with Americans. Americans pay taxes (well 50% of us anyway) to pay for the criminal justice system,, but of course many of our tax dollars are stolen and wasted (along with our lives) on illegals who shouldn't be in the country in the first place. Our constitutional rights are being violated. And who does the left worry about? You guessed it, the illegals rights. Dead Americans don't mean crap to them..


----------



## WillowTree

Wicked Jester said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You think that because TM,  american born,  killed 187 people at ONE time, we should not allow deportation of illegal criminals.  So because we have born and bred criminals in our mist, you question deportations and that is okay with you because after all we had TM? _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in my mind, you're talking about a person who made that absolutely ridiculous comparison who is obviously sick in the friggin' head.
Click to expand...


yep,, she thinks she can deport American citizens. that be crazy


----------



## Wicked Jester

WillowTree said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You think that because TM,  american born,  killed 187 people at ONE time, we should not allow deportation of illegal criminals.  So because we have born and bred criminals in our mist, you question deportations and that is okay with you because after all we had TM? _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they always dig tim mcveigh up outta da grave. what the morons fail to recognize is that American law deals with Americans. Americans pay taxes (well 50% of us anyway) to pay for the criminal justice system,, but of course many of our tax dollars are stolen and wasted (along with our lives) on illegals who shouldn't be in the country in the first place. Our constitutional rights are being violated. And who does the left worry about? You guessed it, the illegals rights. Dead Americans don't mean crap to them..
Click to expand...

It truly is sad when a sick fuckin' ho' like Bodeaca tries to cheapen the tragedy of these victims.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Wayne Gacy...obviously a foreign clown who should have been deported before he went on his murder spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have become one of the biggest idiots on this board. Quite an accomplishment I must say. Those were U.S Citizens. Does your mentally ill brain understand the difference? What kind of meds are you on today bod? ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is, she claims to be a parent.
> 
> Wonder how she would feel if any of these victims were, ohhhhhhhhh, never mind!
> 
> 
> She's a sick bitch, brother!
Click to expand...


Family?   Really?


----------



## bodecea

I bet Susan Smith, who should have been deported, even used a foreign car when drowning her children...both of them.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have become one of the biggest idiots on this board. Quite an accomplishment I must say. Those were U.S Citizens. Does your mentally ill brain understand the difference? What kind of meds are you on today bod? ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, she claims to be a parent.
> 
> Wonder how she would feel if any of these victims were, ohhhhhhhhh, never mind!
> 
> 
> She's a sick bitch, brother!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Family?   Really?
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're a sick fuckin' bitch!

Who fuckin' raised you?

God damn pig!


----------



## bodecea

Charles Manson,  another illegal alien criminal.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Charles Manson,  another illegal alien criminal.


Karma's a bitch, bitch!

Notice how many of those victims are around 9-10 years old.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

Just think, if there had been some ICE agents at Columbine, they could have done an illegal sweep, picked up Harris and Klebold and averted a massacre of 13 people.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

I'm sure Patrick Purdy was an illegal alien just like the 5 elementary school children he shot and killed in California.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Once again, just to remind people. These victims wouldn't have suffered had we been enforcing our laws.

Amnesty?

Let's carry on with this grim list, shall we?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> Charles Manson,  another illegal alien criminal.



Did you pick up your meds today bod? Please tell me that you didn't come unhinged on the pharmacist again for it being too early to pick up your vicodin? Ive seen how you lunatics lose your fucking minds when you hear that. 













 ~BH


----------



## bodecea

And lets not forget James Oliver Huberty ( a foreign sounding name, isn't it?) who killed 21 people at a McDonalds NEAR the Mexican border in CA...he must have slipped north illegally to the U.S. to commit his crimes.


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=451

This is one of the cases that woke so many arizonans up.

This is just plain fucking sad!

Once again, this wouldn't have happened had we been enforcing our laws. Those poor young souls are undoubtedly going to be negatively affected for the rest of their lives. Imagine the horror these young girls went through. The horror that will forever permeate their minds.

And it all could have been prevented.


----------



## bodecea

And Patrick Sherill in TEXAS (wink wink),  an undocumented worker, killing 14 in his place of employ...probably after someone caught on he was here illegally.


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Manson,  another illegal alien criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick up your meds today bod? Please tell me that you didn't come unhinged on the pharmacist again for it being too early to pick up your vicodin? Ive seen how you lunatics lose your fucking minds when you hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
Click to expand...

She's a piece of shit, brother!

She's only exposing herself as such. It's quite obvious that she could give less than a damn about these victims.

She's cheapening them, NOTHING MORE!


----------



## bodecea

Another illegal alien murderer, Joseph Wesbecker, killed 8 and injured 12 in 1989.  Tho he might have taken advantage of the Reagan amnesty.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

This one from Poway Ca. 

Bodecea's neck of the woods.

That area is absolutely infested with these types.

Time for a lil' wake up call for our SUPPOSED parent!

Keep reading on!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

Ted Bundy....UBER illegal alien murderer!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Manson,  another illegal alien criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick up your meds today bod? Please tell me that you didn't come unhinged on the pharmacist again for it being too early to pick up your vicodin? Ive seen how you lunatics lose your fucking minds when you hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a piece of shit, brother!
> 
> She's only exposing herself as such. It's quite obvious that she could give less than a damn about these victims.
> 
> She's cheapening them, NOTHING MORE!
Click to expand...


Notice how they are all White Males bro? She's got a serious prejudice against them. Of course the mullet sporting, birkenstock wearing, red diaper doper baby pinko hippie would never use a minority as an example. I was suprised she used Susan Smith, being a Women and all. Of course, Smith is a White Women so that explains it. She's a crack job. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> Ted Bundy....UBER illegal alien murderer!



Seriously though bod, Do you know how stupid you look? Even your fellow nutcases won't come to your rescue on this one.  ~BH


----------



## bodecea

Charles Whitman...in Texas again.  Killed 14 and wounded 32 at UT.   Shot finally by Officer Ramiro Martinez.   I bet the officer was an illegal too.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Ted Bundy....UBER illegal alien murderer!


So, tell us Bodecea. What is the solution?

Amnesty?

Do YOU have any idea how many illegal aliens in this country are these types of criminals?

Does our government have any idea how many of these types of dirtbags are in this country?

You do realize that I'm not even close to be being done posting these crimes. And I won't stop until I've found as many examples as I can. As it's looking now, it's going to go into the thousands.

California alone is going to take up a very significant amount of time.

You're making a complete ass out of yourself.

So, be honest, and answer the fucking questions. Your lil' game here is not going to deter me from throwing this out front and center.

So, lets see if you've got the guts to answer.

You CLAIM to have taken the same oath as I so, do you support allowing our fellow citizens to continue to be victimized by these scumbags.

We've got a big enough problem withn those who are LEGAL citizens as far as crime goes. Do you propose we continue to increase the odds of victimization by taking a reactive approach AFTER the crimes have been commited. Or do you support taking a proactive approach by eliminating the threat once and for all?

Put up, or simply shut up!


----------



## Biggles

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with immigrants.  LEGAL IMMIGRANTS.  

Just like my great grand parents, who came here LEGALLY.


Understand?


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick up your meds today bod? Please tell me that you didn't come unhinged on the pharmacist again for it being too early to pick up your vicodin? Ive seen how you lunatics lose your fucking minds when you hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> She's a piece of shit, brother!
> 
> She's only exposing herself as such. It's quite obvious that she could give less than a damn about these victims.
> 
> She's cheapening them, NOTHING MORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they are all White Males bro? She's got a serious prejudice against them. Of course the mullet sporting, birkenstock wearing, red diaper doper baby pinko hippie would never use a minority as an example. I was suprised she used Susan Smith, being a Women and all. Of course, Smith is a White Women so that explains it. She's a crack job. ~BH
Click to expand...

Yeah, obviously!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Bundy....UBER illegal alien murderer!
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell us Bodecea. What is the solution?
> 
> Amnesty?
> 
> Do YOU have any idea how many illegal aliens in this country are these types of criminals?
> 
> Does our government have any idea how many of these types of dirtbags are in this country?
> 
> You do realize that I'm not even close to be being done posting these crimes. And I won't stop until I've found as many examples as I can. As it's looking now, it's going to go into the thousands.
> 
> California alone is going to take up a very significant amount of time.
> 
> You're making a complete ass out of yourself.
> 
> So, be honest, and answer the fucking questions. Your lil' game here is not going to deter me from throwing this out front and center.
> 
> So, lets see if you've got the guts to answer.
> 
> You CALIM to have taken the same oath as so, do you support allowing our fellow citizens to continue to be victimized by these scumbags.
> 
> We've got a big enough problem withn those who are LEGAL citizens as far as crime goes. Do you propose we continue to increas the odds of victimization by taking a reactive approach AFTER the crimes have been commited. Or do you support taking a proactive approach by eliminating the threat once and for all?
> 
> Put up, or simply shut up!
Click to expand...


You're attempting to reason with the unreasonable. She's like a fucking little kid in a playground screaming "I know you are but what am I". That's why she's in here all alone during USMB Prime time. She's fucking delusional and clueless. Probably mixing those Meds with booze as well. Poor thing. I feel sorry for her actually.  ~BH


----------



## Biggles

bodecea said:


> Charles Manson,  another illegal alien criminal.



Typical liberal...not staying on topic, trying to hide the truth about the cost to Americans that illegals bring.

This is a discussion about _illegals_.  The criminals you are bringing up are _Americans_.  I am sure you can comprehend that, can't you?


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Bundy....UBER illegal alien murderer!
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell us Bodecea. What is the solution?
> 
> Amnesty?
> 
> Do YOU have any idea how many illegal aliens in this country are these types of criminals?
> 
> Does our government have any idea how many of these types of dirtbags are in this country?
> 
> You do realize that I'm not even close to be being done posting these crimes. And I won't stop until I've found as many examples as I can. As it's looking now, it's going to go into the thousands.
> 
> California alone is going to take up a very significant amount of time.
> 
> You're making a complete ass out of yourself.
> 
> So, be honest, and answer the fucking questions. Your lil' game here is not going to deter me from throwing this out front and center.
> 
> So, lets see if you've got the guts to answer.
> 
> You CALIM to have taken the same oath as so, do you support allowing our fellow citizens to continue to be victimized by these scumbags.
> 
> We've got a big enough problem withn those who are LEGAL citizens as far as crime goes. Do you propose we continue to increas the odds of victimization by taking a reactive approach AFTER the crimes have been commited. Or do you support taking a proactive approach by eliminating the threat once and for all?
> 
> Put up, or simply shut up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're attempting to reason with the unreasonable. She's like a fucking little kid in a playground screaming "I know you are but what am I". That's why she's in here all alone during USMB Prime time. She's fucking delusional and clueless. Probably mixing those Meds with booze as well. Poor thing. I feel sorry for her actually.  ~BH
Click to expand...

It's just fucking bizaare. I mean seriously, look at these crimes. These are just the sex crimes. And it's a VERY small example to this point. I haven't gotten into the other crimes yet. I'll tell ya' this, the numbers are staggering as you will see in due time. I don't see how anybody can sit here and mock these victims like this. And that is exactly what she's doing. It's fucking disgusting!


----------



## bodecea

Seung Hui Cho, killed 32 people at Virginia Tech a few years ago.    Definitely an illegal alien criminal causing death and destruction in our Country's heartland.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Biggles said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Manson,  another illegal alien criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical liberal...not staying on topic, trying to hide the truth about the cost to Americans that illegals bring.
> 
> This is a discussion about _illegals_.  The criminals you are bringing up are _Americans_.  I am sure you can comprehend that, can't you?
Click to expand...

Of course she can. She knows there is only one answer. But that answer goes against everything her beloved messiah believes so, she'll just follow blindly along. Even though she lives in an area where she or those she loves could very well end up being victims of these dirtbags.


----------



## bodecea

In Minnesota!  (dirty Canadian illegal immigrants!!!)  Jeffrey Weise kills 10 including family members.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> In Minnesota!  (dirty Canadian illegal immigrants!!!)  Jeffrey Weise kills 10 including family members.


I knew you wouldn't have the guts to answer my questions.

You're a fuckin' tool, nothing more!

Another gutless fuck exposed, in a long line of gutless fucks i've exposed!

LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=348


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=249


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=439


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

This sad case is courtesy of those fucking liberal scumbags in San Franciso


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> Seung Hui Cho, killed 32 people at Virginia Tech a few years ago.    Definitely an illegal alien criminal causing death and destruction in our Country's heartland.



Ooooooooooooo! The moron finally comes up with a minority example! Only after she is called on it of course. What a fraud. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Minnesota!  (dirty Canadian illegal immigrants!!!)  Jeffrey Weise kills 10 including family members.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you wouldn't have the guts to answer my questions.
> 
> You're a fuckin' tool, nothing more!
> 
> Another gutless fuck exposed, in a long line of gutless fucks i've exposed!
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...


Perfect example of a troll. She's too gutless to debate anything, so she acts like a fucking little kid. I think today she has really took over the biggest dumb shit poster of all time award here at USMB. That's a hard award to win here.  ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Minnesota!  (dirty Canadian illegal immigrants!!!)  Jeffrey Weise kills 10 including family members.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you wouldn't have the guts to answer my questions.
> 
> You're a fuckin' tool, nothing more!
> 
> Another gutless fuck exposed, in a long line of gutless fucks i've exposed!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect example of a troll. She's too gutless to debate anything, so she acts like a fucking little kid. I think today she has really took over the biggest dumb shit poster of all time award here at USMB. That's a hard award to win here.  ~BH
Click to expand...

You got that right, buddy!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you wouldn't have the guts to answer my questions.
> 
> You're a fuckin' tool, nothing more!
> 
> Another gutless fuck exposed, in a long line of gutless fucks i've exposed!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example of a troll. She's too gutless to debate anything, so she acts like a fucking little kid. I think today she has really took over the biggest dumb shit poster of all time award here at USMB. That's a hard award to win here.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got that right, buddy!
Click to expand...


Well, She must have jumped into her smart Car and headed to McDonalds to stuff a Big Mac, XL Fries, Box of cookies and uh XL diet coke down her fat throat. 

Or...........She is just stalking that Pharmacist that told her it was too early to pick up her Meds just waiting in the Drug Store parking lot for him or her to get off of work. I dunno bro. ~BH


----------



## Oscar Wao

Of course, bod's irrelevant examples do not change the fact of the significant amount of our prisons being comprised of illegals...


----------



## bodecea

David Berkowitz, NYC,  (Illegal alien from Israel???)  killed 6 people.   Also known as "Son of Sam"


----------



## Oscar Wao

OK, fine, you gave us an Asian and a Jew.  

Guess you're not so bigoted after all...


----------



## bodecea

Charles Cullen, New Jersey illegal alien criminal, killed as many as 40 people while working as a nurse.  Charles Cullen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Angelhair

bodecea said:


> I bet Susan Smith, who should have been deported, even used a foreign car when drowning her children...both of them.



_Are you really this stupid or just born that way.  So what you are really saying is 'let ALL the criminals in the world into the USA because the USA has its own criminals and when they commit crimes, don't deport them because after all this is the USA and it's okay'???   BTW, I'm sure if the likes of TM and SS would have had a choice, they would have chosen deportation rather than the death penalty and life in prison.  YOU talk nonsense. Talk to the hand._


----------



## bodecea

Angelhair said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Susan Smith, who should have been deported, even used a foreign car when drowning her children...both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Are you really this stupid or just born that way.  *So what you are really saying is 'let ALL the criminals in the world into the USA because the USA has its own criminals and when they commit crimes, don't deport them because after all this is the USA and it's okay'???*   BTW, I'm sure if the likes of TM and SS would have had a choice, they would have chosen deportation rather than the death penalty and life in prison.  YOU talk nonsense. Talk to the hand._
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## bodecea

Gary Ridgeway  (looks foreign to me), the Green River Killer, convicted of 48 murderers...probably killed more...in Washington State (close to the Canadian border, mind you)


----------



## WillowTree

Angelhair said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Susan Smith, who should have been deported, even used a foreign car when drowning her children...both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Are you really this stupid or just born that way.  So what you are really saying is 'let ALL the criminals in the world into the USA because the USA has its own criminals and when they commit crimes, don't deport them because after all this is the USA and it's okay'???   BTW, I'm sure if the likes of TM and SS would have had a choice, they would have chosen deportation rather than the death penalty and life in prison.  YOU talk nonsense. Talk to the hand._
Click to expand...


she just likes shitting all over WJ's thread. she's an attention seeking whore.


----------



## Terral

Hi Jester:

I saw a crew of men working beside the road on the way in this morning and every one of them was a Mexican taking JOBS from real Americans!



Wicked Jester said:


> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime



Illegal Amnesty will only kick the back door wide open to yet another 30 to 40 goddamned Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals coming to join their brothers and sisters in the Illegal Alien Invasion of these United States. *Twenty-five* (25) Americans were killed by Illegal Aliens yesterday 'and' another 25 real Americans will be killed TODAY (story) by people from OTHER COUNTRIES that are NOT even supposed to be here. That amounts to 10,000 Americans killed EVERY YEAR by Barack Obama's Illegal Aliens!!!!

The blood of 'every' American killed by Illegal Aliens is upon 'all' who pander to Illegal Aliens and those hiring them. Those among your harboring, aiding and abetting and hiring Illegal Aliens in the USA today will be visited by the victims of the Illegal Alien Invasion for 'all' the ages to come in the lake of fire. Go right ahead and pick around your American brothers and sisters in favor of hiring cheap Illegal Alien Labor from the cheap Illegal Alien Labor Pool. Give JOBS to Illegal Aliens that send our money back home south of the border, so real Americans can stand in the unemployment line, go into bankruptcy, and beg for food stamps; while their homes go into foreclosure and all dignity goes down the toilet. 

Those among you pandering to Illegal Aliens and the Open Border Lobby and the Kenyan Foreign National squatting in the White House make me sick to my stomach.

GL,

Terral


----------



## bodecea

William Bonin (looks Hispanic, must be an illegal)  William Bonin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  killed at least 21 boys and men in California.   (Perhaps some of our posters might not count this as a bad thing   )


----------



## bodecea

Terral said:


> Hi Jester:
> 
> I saw a crew of men working beside the road on the way in this morning and *every one of them was a Mexican taking JOBS from real Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal Amnesty will only kick the back door wide open to yet another 30 to 40 goddamned Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals coming to join their brothers and sisters in the Illegal Alien Invasion of these United States. *Twenty-five* (25) Americans were killed by Illegal Aliens yesterday 'and' another 25 real Americans will be killed TODAY (story) by people from OTHER COUNTRIES that are NOT even supposed to be here. That amounts to 10,000 Americans killed EVERY YEAR by Barack Obama's Illegal Aliens!!!!
> 
> The blood of 'every' American killed by Illegal Aliens is upon 'all' who pander to Illegal Aliens and those hiring them. Those among your harboring, aiding and abetting and hiring Illegal Aliens in the USA today will be visited by the victims of the Illegal Alien Invasion for 'all' the ages to come in the lake of fire. Go right ahead and pick around your American brothers and sisters in favor of hiring cheap Illegal Alien Labor from the cheap Illegal Alien Labor Pool. Give JOBS to Illegal Aliens that send our money back home south of the border, so real Americans can stand in the unemployment line, go into bankruptcy, and beg for food stamps; while their homes go into foreclosure and all dignity goes down the toilet.
> 
> Those among you pandering to Illegal Aliens and the Open Border Lobby and the Kenyan Foreign National squatting in the White House make me sick to my stomach.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


So, you checked their papers.   You did report them to ICE after confirming they were not Americans, right?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jester:
> 
> I saw a crew of men working beside the road on the way in this morning and *every one of them was a Mexican taking JOBS from real Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal Amnesty will only kick the back door wide open to yet another 30 to 40 goddamned Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals coming to join their brothers and sisters in the Illegal Alien Invasion of these United States. *Twenty-five* (25) Americans were killed by Illegal Aliens yesterday 'and' another 25 real Americans will be killed TODAY (story) by people from OTHER COUNTRIES that are NOT even supposed to be here. That amounts to 10,000 Americans killed EVERY YEAR by Barack Obama's Illegal Aliens!!!!
> 
> The blood of 'every' American killed by Illegal Aliens is upon 'all' who pander to Illegal Aliens and those hiring them. Those among your harboring, aiding and abetting and hiring Illegal Aliens in the USA today will be visited by the victims of the Illegal Alien Invasion for 'all' the ages to come in the lake of fire. Go right ahead and pick around your American brothers and sisters in favor of hiring cheap Illegal Alien Labor from the cheap Illegal Alien Labor Pool. Give JOBS to Illegal Aliens that send our money back home south of the border, so real Americans can stand in the unemployment line, go into bankruptcy, and beg for food stamps; while their homes go into foreclosure and all dignity goes down the toilet.
> 
> Those among you pandering to Illegal Aliens and the Open Border Lobby and the Kenyan Foreign National squatting in the White House make me sick to my stomach.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you checked their papers.   You did report them to ICE after confirming they were not Americans, right?
Click to expand...

Still too gutless to answer my questions, I see?

And you were a Nav aviator?

No you weren't. Nav aviators have guts!

Now, answer my questions!


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhovjSi0NLk&feature=related]YouTube - Illegal Alien Kills Little Frankie Blue Eyes Brooks In Front Of His Family[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

replaced to a new thread.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Our resident airhead, Butch, knows that there is only one answer to this problem but, it doesn't jive with what her beloved messiah believes so, she refuses to engage. For engaging would jeopardize her allegiance to the annointed one.

And, you can damn sure bet that if lil' Barry actually grew a pair and announced we would begin enforcing our federal law, she would be up here cheering and cackling in her annoying, whiney liberal way that it's a wonderful thing.

Sheeples are sheeples after all!


----------



## bodecea

Albert deSalvo...Albert DeSalvo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  the Boston Strangler.   Italian illegal immigrant?


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> Albert deSalvo...Albert DeSalvo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  the Boston Strangler.   Italian illegal immigrant?



nobody enjoys a good shitfest lile a californicator.. just saying.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Well, back to the carnage so many of these bastards are inflicting on this great country!

And, once again, these victims wouldn't have endured the carnage if our laws were being enforced.

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

Joseph Paul Franklin  Joseph Paul Franklin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia    Now HERE's an interesting guy....


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www.voiac/victims.php?id=124


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Just one more example of one of those kind hearted illegal alien angels!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

Leonard Lake:   Leonard Lake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  Again in California.   Probably another illegal alien criminal.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Man, this sure is depressing. Just look at all these victims. And this isn't even close to being finished.

One shining note though. The majority of americans want our immigration laws enforced!

Enough is enough!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

A THREE year old girl for chist sakes!.....She's just a baby!

Again, she wouldn't have faced that horror had our laws been enforced!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMNESTY?
> 
> Let's continue on!
> 
> 
> 
> No one is supporting amnesty, but if illegals have such a low record of being murderers (less than 400 in 39 years) I'm willing to exchange them all for *Christians...who have a much higher murder rate*.
Click to expand...


You have evidence to support that claim?


----------



## bodecea

U-Visas issued to illegal immigrants who are victims of crime | Opinion L.A. | Los Angeles Times

Illegals VICTIMS of crime in the U.S.?    No way.   The article must have meant to say that the illegals are the perpetrators of crimes.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> U-Visas issued to illegal immigrants who are victims of crime | Opinion L.A. | Los Angeles Times
> 
> Illegals VICTIMS of crime in the U.S.?    No way.   The article must have meant to say that the illegals are the perpetrators of crimes.


Still too stupid to answer my questions, ya' spineless wench?

You're a gutless lil' weasel!......Thanks for allowing me to YET AGAIN expose you for being the stupid lil' tool we all know you to be!

It's just too fuckin' easy!

Oh well, back to the carnage being inflicted by these dirty lil' cockroaches!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Four lil' girls sexually assualted by this scumbag. And again, it wouldn't have happened had the laws been enforced.

Just fucking sad!

Let's move on......siggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

I'm sure this heading is a mistake:

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/09/us/09immig.html

_Illegal Immigrants Slain in an Attack in Arizona_


I'm sure they meant to say *"Illegal Immigrants Slay Citizens in an Attack in Arizona"*


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## bodecea

_Unfortunately, even the Truely Native Americans  have their problems with crime:

Justice Department Turning Attention Toward Native American Crime Issues - washingtonpost.com

Justice Dept. Focusing On Indian Country Crime_


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

A father goes to the store to by milk. He never comes home again. And why?

Sad!....And it didn't have to happen.

Amnesty?

Once again, i'll move on.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

She was only 7 years old.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

This asshole worked at the local taco stand. Wonder how many children this cockroach was exposed to on a daily basis.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Tortured for 9 days at the hands of, yes you guessed it, TWO of those absolutely wonderful illegal aliens.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

And people have the audacity to say Arizona is wrong.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Imagine what it was like for this poor 9 year old boy as he was being hacked to death with an axe yielded by an ILLEGAL ALIEN.

Again, it didn't have to happen!


----------



## WillowTree

Wicked Jester said:


> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> Imagine what it was like for this poor 9 year old boy as he was being hacked to death with an axe yielded by an ILLEGAL ALIEN.
> 
> Again, it didn't have to happen!



*The officer shot him three times, fatally wounding him. (2)*


happy to hear the vermin paid with his life. he won't be slaughtering anymore little boys.


----------



## WillowTree

Wicked Jester said:


> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> And people have the audacity to say Arizona is wrong.



it won't do you a bit of good.. the defenders of the slaughter from mexico won't give a wit about dead Americans. that's obvious.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Check out this freak......Jacking off to a lil' girl!......What a guy!....Yeah, he should have been here, eh?


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www,voiac.org/victims.php?id=144

Seems this wonderful person got a lil' sidetracked duringh his search for a "better life".

Wonder how much better that lil' girls life is thanks to this wonderful contributer to society.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Hey, this angel was working at a job. Must have came here lookin' for a job. No problem!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Biggles

Why is Illegal Immigration a Big Deal?????

THIS IS WHY:


In April 2005, the Government Accountability Office released a report on a study of 55,322 illegal aliens incarcerated in federal, state, and local facilities during 2003. It found the following:

* The 55,322 illegal aliens studied represented a total of 459,614 arrests  some eight arrests per illegal alien;

* Their arrests represented a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses  some 13 offenses per illegal alien;

* 36 percent had been arrested at least five times before.

And this:

According to Edwin Rubenstien, president of ESR Research Economic Consultants, in Indianapolis in 1980, federal and state correctional facilities held fewer than 9,000 criminal aliens. But at the end of 2003, approximately 267,000 illegal aliens were incarcerated in all U.S. jails and prisons. All on us taxpayers (the dwindling few that do pay taxes).

And this:

Based on a one-year in-depth study, Deborah Schurman-Kauflin of the Violent Crimes Institute of Atlanta estimates there are about 240,000 illegal immigrant sex offenders in the United States who have had an average of four victims each. She analyzed 1,500 cases from January 1999 through April 2006 that included serial rapes, serial murders, sexual homicides and child molestation committed by illegal immigrants.

And this:
Twelve Americans are murdered every day by illegal aliens, according to statistics released by Rep. Steve King, R-Iowa. If those numbers are correct, it translates to 4,380 Americans murdered annually by illegal aliens. That's 21,900 since Sept. 11, 2001.

But the carnage wrought by illegal alien murderers represents only a fraction of the pool of blood spilled by American citizens as a result of an open border and un-enforced immigration laws.

While King reports 12 Americans are murdered daily by illegal aliens, he says 13 are killed by drunk illegal alien drivers  for another annual death toll of 4,745. That's 23,725 since Sept. 11, 2001.

And this:
In recent Testimony of District Attorney John M. Morganelli before the House Subcommittee on immigration, Border, Security and Claims he stated:

"Unfortunately, the majority of illegal aliens who are here are engaged in criminal activity. Identity theft, use of fraudulent social security numbers and green cards, tax evasion, driving without licenses represent some of the crimes that are engaged in by the majority of illegal aliens on a daily basis merely to maintain and hide their illegal status.

In addition, violent crime and drug distribution and possession is also prevalent among illegal aliens. Over 25% of today's federal prison population are illegal aliens. In some areas of the country, 12% of felonies, 25% of burglaries and 34% of thefts are committed by illegal aliens."

Ignoring the "minor crime" such as ID theft and property crimes being committed by illegal aliens, here is a summary on some of the collateral damage reaped in crimes as a result of tolerating illegal aliens in the USA:

* In Los Angeles, 95% of some 1,500 outstanding warrants for homicides are for illegal aliens. About 67% of the 17,000 outstanding fugitive felony warrants are for illegal aliens.
* There are currently over 400,000 unaccounted for illegal alien criminals with outstanding deportation orders. At least one fourth of these are hard core criminals.
* 80,000 to 100,000 illegal aliens who have been convicted of serious crimes are walking the streets. Based on studies they will commit an average of 13 serious crimes per perpetrator.
* Illegal aliens are involved in criminal activities at a rate that is 2-5 times their representative proportion of the population.
* In 1980, our Federal and state facilities held fewer than 9,000 criminal aliens but at the end of 2003, approximately 267,000 illegal aliens were incarcerated in U.S. correctional facilities at a cost of about $6.8 billion per year.
* At least 4.5 million pounds of cocaine with a street value of at least $72 billion is smuggled across the southern border every year. ..
* 56% of illegal aliens charged with a reentry offense had previously been convicted on at least 5 prior occasions.
* Illegal aliens charged with unlawful reentry had the most extensive criminal histories. 90% had been previously arrested. Of those with a prior arrest, 50% had been arrested for violent or drug-related felonies.
* Illegal aliens commit between 700,000 to 1,289,000 or more crimes per year.
* Illegal aliens commit at least 2,158 murders each year  a number that represents three times greater participation than their proportion of the population.
* Illegal alien sexual predators commit an estimated 130,909 sexual crimes each year.
* There may be as many as 240,000 illegal alien sex offenders circulating throughout America. Based on studies, they will commit an average of 8 sex crimes per perpetrator before being caught.
* Nearly 63% of illegal alien sex offenders had been deported on another offense prior to committing the sex crime.
* Only 2% of the illegal alien sex offenders in one study had no history of criminal behavior, beyond crossing the border illegally.
* In Operation Predator, ICE arrested and deported 6,085 illegal alien pedophiles. Some studies suggest each pedophile molests average of 148 children. If so, that could be as many as 900,580 victims.
* Nobody knows how big the Sex Slave problem is but it is enormous.
* The very brutal MS-13 gang has over 15,000 members and associates in at least 115 different cliques in 33 states.
* The overall financial impact of illegal alien crimes is estimated at between $14.4 and $81 billion or more per year. Factor in the crime as a result of the cocaine and other drugs being smuggled in and the number may reach $150 billion per year.

Still think illegal immigration is a "victimless crime" and we don't need to control our borders? Remember, about 60% of the crimes being committed are by illegal aliens who were previously deported.

And this:

Under Title 8 Section 1325 of the U.S. Code, "Improper Entry by Alien," any citizen of any country other than the United States who:

* Enters or attempts to enter the United States at any time or place other than as designated by immigration officers; or
* Eludes examination or inspection by immigration officers; or
* Attempts to enter or obtains entry to the United States by a willfully false or misleading representation or the willful concealment of a material fact;
has committed a federal crime.

Violations are punishable by criminal fines and imprisonment for up to six months. Repeat offenses can bring up to two years in prison. Additional civil fines may be imposed at the discretion of immigration judges, but civil fines do not negate the criminal sanctions or nature of the offense.


----------



## bodecea

Illegal immigrants as victims?

Hidden Victims: An Examination of Crimes Against Illegal Immigrants

No way....the author must be a Commie, illegal sympathiser.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Notice the "document from MEXICO"......That mexican government is definitely on top of their game!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Sodomizing a lil' girl. Well isn't that special.....Just another poor misunderstood illegal alien searching for "work" and a "better life"


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Imagine that. A decorated veteran stabbed to death in ARIZONA.........Sad!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

THREE more of those angelic illegal aliens searchin' for a "better life"


----------



## bodecea

Robert Hansen, Robert Hansen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From Alaska, no less.   And quite the hunter too.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

I guess this upstanding Honduran couldn't find any 10 year old girls to victimize down there.......No problem, we've got plenty of 'em up here for him to pick and choose from!


----------



## Wicked Jester

htpp://www.voiac.org/victims.php?id=294

No harm here. At least ONE of them was here on a "work permit".......All is forgiven!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Now, this one's just flat out ironic, eh?


----------



## WillowTree

we need a close up of all those congressional democrats who stood an applauded calderon's attack on American Law.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> we need a close up of all those congressional democrats who stood an applauded calderon's attack on American Law.



You could put little targets on their faces.  That would be fun.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Raping a 10 year old girl over a two year period?........His "employer" must have a very generous "break time" policy.......All "work" no "play"?.......Obviously that's not the case here!


----------



## bodecea

Richard Ramirez, the Night Stalker:  Richard Ramirez - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sounds like an anchor baby to me.


----------



## Wicked Jester

http://www'voiac.org/victims.php?id=236

Can we all agree this is a lil' anchor baby action?


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Hey!.....they were just lookin' for a lil' weed!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Hey Bocecea, she's only 4 years old. No problem, she's just a baby. She probably won't remember it anyway, eh?.......Maybe you should rent a room to that poor misunderstood soul who is just seekin' a "better life".


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Imagine what it would be like to find your beloved significant other hanging from a bedsheet in their office.........And in the future be told an ILLEGAL alien killed your beloved one.

Once again, it didn't have to happen!


----------



## bodecea

Time to show the TRUE criminals here:

250 workers arrested at Wal-Mart on immigration charges - Oct. 23, 2003

Criminals that are NOT being targeted by the new AZ law, nor really that hard by Federal laws.   Criminals that if they WERE aggressively targeted, would solve a LOT of the problems we are seeing here.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

"Oh god, help me help me"

Need I say more?


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

10 year old girl who's a relative!......I thought these excellent examples of humanity had really really really strong "FAMILY" values?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Time to show the TRUE criminals here:
> 
> 250 workers arrested at Wal-Mart on immigration charges - Oct. 23, 2003
> 
> Criminals that are NOT being targeted by the new AZ law, nor really that hard by Federal laws.   Criminals that if they WERE aggressively targeted, would solve a LOT of the problems we are seeing here.


And you're saying that those in this list aren't TRUE criminals?

LMAO!

Christ, you are one stupid lil' lesbian idiot!

Keep exposing yourself, Butch!......Judging from several of the PM's i've received from your fellow lib's regarding this thread, your credibility is completely shot even with them. Notice how not ONE has shown up to cover your back.......Yep, you are one stupid lil' wench!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Well hey, at least he didn't use a STEEL mallet!

Must have wanted to "kill her softly!"

This is one of them compassionate Illegals!.....Nothin' but a cuddly ol' softy!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

I see that nutcase Bod is still all doped up on her meds. Anyone ever seen her prior to the sex change? 







LOL! ~BH


----------



## bodecea

This is a great site:

WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database brought to you by the FIRE Coalition

I encourage people to actually do something to dry up the jobs this side of the border.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> This is a great site:
> 
> WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database brought to you by the FIRE Coalition
> 
> I encourage people to actually do something to dry up the jobs this side of the border.


No need too. Obama's already doing a great job drying up the jobs over here. No new ones are being created either!

But hey, for those assholes who are still employing the lil' cockroaches, hammer 'em. And in the meantime, let the rounding up of the CRIMINALS begin!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

What a horrible way to die!


----------



## bodecea

Here are companies in the Aerospace & Defense industry that has been reported for hiring illegals:

WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database

Very sad to see what is listed first.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Pulling the train on a 14 year old girl.............Lovely!

Again, it didn't have to happen!


----------



## bodecea

Here are those businesses listed under Agriculture:

WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database

Just think of how many fewer illegals we'd have to deal with if they weren't coming here and getting easily hired.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Over 4000 people attended this officers funeral....Now that's sayin' somethin'!......Those Texans sure do know how to honor their heros!.......And looking at his decorations, this man was the epitomy of a hero!......RIP!............While the ILLEGAL waits for his trip to hell to begin!


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

This is just sick!.......FIVE, count 'em FIVE illegal dirtbags assaulted this developmentally challenged 13 year old girl.

This case alone should be the ultimate wake up call that, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


----------



## bodecea

Amusements & Attractions businesses that hire illegal aliens:

WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database


----------



## bodecea

BolshevikHunter said:


> I see that nutcase Bod is still all doped up on her meds. Anyone ever seen her prior to the sex change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! ~BH



How are you today, BH?   I love these banters you and I have.   But, you know, I think you have Wicked actually buying that you and I hate each other.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Authorities don't even know how many illegals were involved in the gang rape of this young lady. But it's quite clear that these animals are running around our society as we speak. How many more have been brutalized by these scumbags?

Once again, we have absolutely no idea how many of the illegals in this country are like these scumbags. No idea whatsoever.

Amnesty?

Let's continue on!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that nutcase Bod is still all doped up on her meds. Anyone ever seen her prior to the sex change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you today, BH?   I love these banters you and I have.   But, you know, I think you have Wicked actually buying that you and I hate each other.
Click to expand...


I try to be nice to you bod because of all the years we have known eachother on boards, but what you're doing here in this topic pisses me off and is also making you look like a fool. I have no clue why you would defend Law breakers, and then counter a very serious problem with those stupid examples of legal citizens that have no connection to the subject of discussion, whish is illegal aliens who commit crimes. Doesn't make much sense bod. ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that nutcase Bod is still all doped up on her meds. Anyone ever seen her prior to the sex change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you today, BH?   I love these banters you and I have.   But, you know, I think you have Wicked actually buying that you and I hate each other.
Click to expand...

Actually, I could care less!.......I'm just enjoying the fact that yet again, you're making yourself look like the ass we all know you to be!


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that nutcase Bod is still all doped up on her meds. Anyone ever seen her prior to the sex change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you today, BH?   I love these banters you and I have.   But, you know, I think you have Wicked actually buying that you and I hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to be nice to you bod because of all the years we have known eachother on boards, but what you're doing here in this topic pisses me off and is also making you look like a fool. I have no clue why you would defend Law breakers, and then counter a very serious problem with those stupid examples of legal citizens that have no connection to the subject of discussion, whish is illegal aliens who commit crimes. Doesn't make much sense bod. ~BH
Click to expand...

Actually brother, she could start a very interesting thread about those employers she mentioned instead of trying to diminish the tragedy that have befallen these people.

But hey, she's not exactly the brightest light on the ol' christmas tree so, whatever!

I'll just continue to throw these victims stories out there, even though it's quite obvious she could give less than a damn about these poor souls.


----------



## Wicked Jester

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

Yet another tragedy commited by more than one Illegal bastard!


----------



## bodecea

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that nutcase Bod is still all doped up on her meds. Anyone ever seen her prior to the sex change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you today, BH?   I love these banters you and I have.   But, you know, I think you have Wicked actually buying that you and I hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to be nice to you bod because of all the years we have known eachother on boards, but what you're doing here in this topic pisses me off and is also making you look like a fool. I have no clue why you would defend Law breakers, and then counter a very serious problem with those stupid examples of legal citizens that have no connection to the subject of discussion, whish is illegal aliens who commit crimes. Doesn't make much sense bod. ~BH
Click to expand...


Show me where I am defending lawbreakers, BH.   A serious request.


----------



## bodecea

Those who hire illegals in the Apparel business:

WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you today, BH?   I love these banters you and I have.   But, you know, I think you have Wicked actually buying that you and I hate each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be nice to you bod because of all the years we have known eachother on boards, but what you're doing here in this topic pisses me off and is also making you look like a fool. I have no clue why you would defend Law breakers, and then counter a very serious problem with those stupid examples of legal citizens that have no connection to the subject of discussion, whish is illegal aliens who commit crimes. Doesn't make much sense bod. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I am defending lawbreakers, BH.   A serious request.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Had to eat Lunch. How? By using a deflective tactic by posting crimes by U.S Citizens in a thread about crimes committed by illegal aliens. WTF? ~BH


----------



## bodecea

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be nice to you bod because of all the years we have known eachother on boards, but what you're doing here in this topic pisses me off and is also making you look like a fool. I have no clue why you would defend Law breakers, and then counter a very serious problem with those stupid examples of legal citizens that have no connection to the subject of discussion, whish is illegal aliens who commit crimes. Doesn't make much sense bod. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I am defending lawbreakers, BH.   A serious request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Had to eat Lunch. How? By using a deflective tactic by posting crimes by U.S Citizens in a thread about crimes committed by illegal aliens. WTF? ~BH
Click to expand...

Deflective?   How am I eliminating any posts by anyone who is listing illegal aliens by adding to those who commit heinous crimes?   Deflection?   How am I deflecting by pointing out that illegal aliens, for the most part, wouldn't EVEN come here to commit crimes if we didn't have businesses attracting them to come here by hiring them?   Deflection?   Methinks some people need to look up what a TRUE deflection is.

Still looking  for you to show where I have DEFENDED lawbreakers, BH.  (your words, not mine)


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I am defending lawbreakers, BH.   A serious request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Had to eat Lunch. How? By using a deflective tactic by posting crimes by U.S Citizens in a thread about crimes committed by illegal aliens. WTF? ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflective?   How am I eliminating any posts by anyone who is listing illegal aliens by adding to those who commit heinous crimes?   Deflection?   How am I deflecting by pointing out that illegal aliens, for the most part, wouldn't EVEN come here to commit crimes if we didn't have businesses attracting them to come here by hiring them?   Deflection?   Methinks some people need to look up what a TRUE deflection is.
> 
> Still looking  for you to show where I have DEFENDED lawbreakers, BH.  (your words, not mine)
Click to expand...


Ok, if you want to play stupid then fine. Maybe you are stupid, I dunno. Then what is your fucking point here exactly? Can you answer that? ~BH


----------



## bodecea

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Had to eat Lunch. How? By using a deflective tactic by posting crimes by U.S Citizens in a thread about crimes committed by illegal aliens. WTF? ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> Deflective?   How am I eliminating any posts by anyone who is listing illegal aliens by adding to those who commit heinous crimes?   Deflection?   How am I deflecting by pointing out that illegal aliens, for the most part, wouldn't EVEN come here to commit crimes if we didn't have businesses attracting them to come here by hiring them?   Deflection?   Methinks some people need to look up what a TRUE deflection is.
> 
> Still looking  for you to show where I have DEFENDED lawbreakers, BH.  (your words, not mine)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, if you want to play stupid then fine. Maybe you are stupid, I dunno. Then what is your fucking point here exactly? Can you answer that? ~BH
Click to expand...


My point is...that to TRUELY get to the root of illegal immigration, you have to cut off the appeal.  Why are people coming here?   Thus, I truely support things like this website and wish AZ, CA, and the USA itself would take the issue of  employers seriously:

WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I am defending lawbreakers, BH.   A serious request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Had to eat Lunch. How? By using a deflective tactic by posting crimes by U.S Citizens in a thread about crimes committed by illegal aliens. WTF? ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflective?   How am I eliminating any posts by anyone who is listing illegal aliens by adding to those who commit heinous crimes?   Deflection?   How am I deflecting by pointing out that illegal aliens, for the most part, wouldn't EVEN come here to commit crimes if we didn't have businesses attracting them to come here by hiring them?   Deflection?   Methinks some people need to look up what a TRUE deflection is.
> 
> Still looking  for you to show where I have DEFENDED lawbreakers, BH.  (your words, not mine)
Click to expand...

Go start your own thread on those issues.

This thread is about illegals who commit crimes.

Each and every one of your posts is blatant deflection.

Fact is, and you know damn good and well, we have no idea how many vicious criminals we have in this country that are illegals. Notice the dates on these crimes. They all fall within the last ten years. Most of them only cover about a three year period. And i'm not even close to being done with this list. It's a huge fucking list. Amnesty is NOT an option whatsoever. Yeah, I agree we need to hold those businesses accountable and hammer 'em. But that is just a part of the problem. The main cruxt of the problem is the 12 plus million who are already here. We need to start enforcing our laws, period!....Send 'em back home and they can start the process LEGALLY if they wish.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflective?   How am I eliminating any posts by anyone who is listing illegal aliens by adding to those who commit heinous crimes?   Deflection?   How am I deflecting by pointing out that illegal aliens, for the most part, wouldn't EVEN come here to commit crimes if we didn't have businesses attracting them to come here by hiring them?   Deflection?   Methinks some people need to look up what a TRUE deflection is.
> 
> Still looking  for you to show where I have DEFENDED lawbreakers, BH.  (your words, not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, if you want to play stupid then fine. Maybe you are stupid, I dunno. Then what is your fucking point here exactly? Can you answer that? ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is...that to TRUELY get to the root of illegal immigration, you have to cut off the appeal.  Why are people coming here?   Thus, I truely support things like this website and wish AZ, CA, and the USA itself would take the issue of  employers seriously:
> 
> WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database
Click to expand...


So wtf does your posts have to do with that? Exactly, nothing. Hey, I support Felony prosecution for those who hire illegals. ~BH


----------



## bodecea

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, if you want to play stupid then fine. Maybe you are stupid, I dunno. Then what is your fucking point here exactly? Can you answer that? ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is...that to TRUELY get to the root of illegal immigration, you have to cut off the appeal.  Why are people coming here?   Thus, I truely support things like this website and wish AZ, CA, and the USA itself would take the issue of  employers seriously:
> 
> WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wtf does your posts have to do with that? Exactly, nothing. Hey, I support Felony prosecution for those who hire illegals. ~BH
Click to expand...


Then we agree.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is...that to TRUELY get to the root of illegal immigration, you have to cut off the appeal.  Why are people coming here?   Thus, I truely support things like this website and wish AZ, CA, and the USA itself would take the issue of  employers seriously:
> 
> WeHireAliens.com--Illegal Alien Employer Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wtf does your posts have to do with that? Exactly, nothing. Hey, I support Felony prosecution for those who hire illegals. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we agree.
Click to expand...







 ~BH


----------



## bodecea

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wtf does your posts have to do with that? Exactly, nothing. Hey, I support Felony prosecution for those who hire illegals. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
Click to expand...


He was an illegal cuban, wasn't he?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then we agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was an illegal cuban, wasn't he?
Click to expand...


He was a Political Prisoner of cOOBA! ~BH


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical answer from a typical moron.
> 
> Fact is, these people would all be alive if our immigration laws were actually being enforced.
> 
> Do you have to work hard at being stupid, or does it just come naturally?
> 
> But hey, THAT'S PAT!
Click to expand...


Apparently, Bod thinks that because Americans commit crimes, we should just go ahead and let anyone else who wants to commit them come do it here, as well.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
Click to expand...


Oh, right.  Illegal immigrants only commit crimes because they're so abused.  Otherwise, they'd be happy, fluffy bunnies.  

No, the whole point of this country was NOT for anyone and everyone to be allowed to wander in here, willy-nilly, just as they please.  And only a dumbass can't tell the difference between a legal immigrant and an illegal one . . . oh, sorry, I forgot who I was talking to.  Never mind.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right.  Illegal immigrants only commit crimes because they're so abused.  Otherwise, they'd be happy, fluffy bunnies.
> 
> No, the whole point of this country was NOT for anyone and everyone to be allowed to wander in here, willy-nilly, just as they please.  And only a dumbass can't tell the difference between a legal immigrant and an illegal one . . . oh, sorry, I forgot who I was talking to.  Never mind.
Click to expand...

I actually like Luissa. But I had to completely ignore that post for it's abject absurdity

Have you read through some of these crimes?

This is just the tip of the iceberg. I had to get away from it for awhile. It's just so damn depressing. But, these stories NEED to be shown. People need to realize just what the hell is going on in this great country. As sad and depressing as it may be.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Oscar Wao said:


> Of course, bod's irrelevant examples do not change the fact of the significant amount of our prisons being comprised of illegals...



Maricopa County (where Phoenix is) alone has 95 illegal immigrants in its jail on murder charges.  95!  Just for murder!  Just in one county!  Can you imagine how many others there are in other jails, and for other crimes?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right.  Illegal immigrants only commit crimes because they're so abused.  Otherwise, they'd be happy, fluffy bunnies.
> 
> No, the whole point of this country was NOT for anyone and everyone to be allowed to wander in here, willy-nilly, just as they please.  And only a dumbass can't tell the difference between a legal immigrant and an illegal one . . . oh, sorry, I forgot who I was talking to.  Never mind.
Click to expand...


Yeah, That post of her's has got to be in the top ten most ingorant posts in the History of USMB. Talk about clueless?  ~BH


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wicked Jester said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right.  Illegal immigrants only commit crimes because they're so abused.  Otherwise, they'd be happy, fluffy bunnies.
> 
> No, the whole point of this country was NOT for anyone and everyone to be allowed to wander in here, willy-nilly, just as they please.  And only a dumbass can't tell the difference between a legal immigrant and an illegal one . . . oh, sorry, I forgot who I was talking to.  Never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually like Luissa. But I had to completely ignore that post for it's abject absurdity
> 
> Have you read through some of these crimes?
> 
> This is just the tip of the iceberg. I had to get away from it for awhile. It's just so damn depressing. But, these stories NEED to be shown. People need to realize just what the hell is going on in this great country. As sad and depressing as it may be.
Click to expand...


I live at Ground Zero of the illegal immigrant invasion.  You don't have to tell me about their crimes.  I get to read about them in my newspaper every day.  I'm just glad someone realizes all that happymouth Disney bullshit spouted by leftists safe in their northern states about "just here to work" is so much manure.


----------



## bodecea

Cecilie1200 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical answer from a typical moron.
> 
> Fact is, these people would all be alive if our immigration laws were actually being enforced.
> 
> Do you have to work hard at being stupid, or does it just come naturally?
> 
> But hey, THAT'S PAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, Bod thinks that because Americans commit crimes, we should just go ahead and let anyone else who wants to commit them come do it here, as well.
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, bod's irrelevant examples do not change the fact of the significant amount of our prisons being comprised of illegals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County (where Phoenix is) alone has 95 illegal immigrants in its jail on murder charges.  95!  Just for murder!  Just in one county!  Can you imagine how many others there are in other jails, and for other crimes?
Click to expand...

It's most likely triple, or more than that here in so. cal.

My wife is a court reporter in downtown L.A......The busiest court system in the world. She's in a prelim courtroom. I'll have her get the stat's.

Her brother is a judge in the same courthouse. I have no idea how many he has sent to prison over the last 5 years, but it's many. Too include handing down a few death sentences on these scumbags.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, bod's irrelevant examples do not change the fact of the significant amount of our prisons being comprised of illegals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County (where Phoenix is) alone has 95 illegal immigrants in its jail on murder charges.  95!  Just for murder!  Just in one county!  Can you imagine how many others there are in other jails, and for other crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's most likely triple, or more than that here in so. cal.
> 
> My wife is a court reporter in downtown L.A......The busiest court system in the world. She's in a prelim courtroom. I'll have her get the stat's.
> 
> Her brother is a judge in the same courthouse. I have no idea how many he has sent to prison over the last 5 years, but it's many. Too include handing down a few death sentences on these scumbags.
Click to expand...


Great...then they are REALLY on the public dole forever.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County (where Phoenix is) alone has 95 illegal immigrants in its jail on murder charges.  95!  Just for murder!  Just in one county!  Can you imagine how many others there are in other jails, and for other crimes?
> 
> 
> 
> It's most likely triple, or more than that here in so. cal.
> 
> My wife is a court reporter in downtown L.A......The busiest court system in the world. She's in a prelim courtroom. I'll have her get the stat's.
> 
> Her brother is a judge in the same courthouse. I have no idea how many he has sent to prison over the last 5 years, but it's many. Too include handing down a few death sentences on these scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great...then they are REALLY on the public dole forever.
Click to expand...

Man, your abject stupidity knows no bounds.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's most likely triple, or more than that here in so. cal.
> 
> My wife is a court reporter in downtown L.A......The busiest court system in the world. She's in a prelim courtroom. I'll have her get the stat's.
> 
> Her brother is a judge in the same courthouse. I have no idea how many he has sent to prison over the last 5 years, but it's many. Too include handing down a few death sentences on these scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great...then they are REALLY on the public dole forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, your abject stupidity knows no bounds.
Click to expand...


Well, It's after 5:00 pm out here in occupied California bro, so bod has most likely started on the booze. Anything is possible now. ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...then they are REALLY on the public dole forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, your abject stupidity knows no bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, It's after 5:00 pm out here in occupied California bro, so bod has most likely started on the booze. Anything is possible now. ~BH
Click to expand...

LMAO!

Pills by day, booze by night?

Yeah, that's quite obvious!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, your abject stupidity knows no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, It's after 5:00 pm out here in occupied California bro, so bod has most likely started on the booze. Anything is possible now. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Pills by day, booze by night?
> 
> Yeah, that's quite obvious!
Click to expand...


Maybe both all day bro, I dunno. ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, It's after 5:00 pm out here in occupied California bro, so bod has most likely started on the booze. Anything is possible now. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Pills by day, booze by night?
> 
> Yeah, that's quite obvious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe both all day bro, I dunno. ~BH
Click to expand...

Yeah, somethin's muddlin' up that feeble mind!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Pills by day, booze by night?
> 
> Yeah, that's quite obvious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe both all day bro, I dunno. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, somethin's muddlin' up that feeble mind!
Click to expand...


Nah, bod's ok. Atleast when she uses commonsense. She did serve our Country, So I do sometimes give her a break. In this thread however, she had it coming bro. I pick my battles with her, as I am sure she does with me. ~BH


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, your abject stupidity knows no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, It's after 5:00 pm out here in occupied California bro, so bod has most likely started on the booze. Anything is possible now. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Pills by day, booze by night?
> 
> Yeah, that's quite obvious!
Click to expand...


So, that's how you deal with a world not of your liking.   OK.   That certainly explains why it's easy to showcase what a "delightful" person you are on these boards.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Just thought I'd share this piece of "brilliance" Bod left on my visitor messages:

_Cause I don't buy into the all criminals are Mexican/all Mexicans are criminals bandwagon. That's all I was doing and YOU negged me for it. Very clear where you stand on that belief. _

Definitely drugs, or some sort of pinpoint stroke causing brain damage.  That's all I can figure.  

Stop flattering yourself that you're worthy of my attention and keep your messages to yourself, tweeko.


----------



## Wicked Jester

I'm "delightful" to those who aren't friggin idiots!...That includes many of the lib's up here. Those lib's don't go around spamming other peoples threads with unrelated deflections.

Maybe if you knocked that childish shit off, we might be able to get along!

This thread isn't about being anti-hispanic. It's about CRIMINALS who are wreaking havok, as you can see, on my fellow citizens of all origins. Those criminals ARE NOT americans. They have no right to be here. Get it?


----------



## bodecea

Cecilie1200 said:


> Just thought I'd share this piece of "brilliance" Bod left on my visitor messages:
> 
> _Cause I don't buy into the all criminals are Mexican/all Mexicans are criminals bandwagon. That's all I was doing and YOU negged me for it. Very clear where you stand on that belief. _
> 
> Definitely drugs, or some sort of pinpoint stroke causing brain damage.  That's all I can figure.
> 
> Stop flattering yourself that you're worthy of my attention and keep your messages to yourself, tweeko.



And I stand by what I said.    Seems to me that some people...yourself including...don't like it when it is pointed out that NOT ALL criminals are Mexicans and that not all Mexicans are criminals.   You ARE what you defend, my dear.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> I'm "delightful" to those who aren't friggin idiots!...That includes many of the lib's up here. Those lib's don't go around spamming other peoples threads with unrelated deflections.
> 
> Maybe if you knocked that childish shit off, we might be able to get along!
> 
> This thread isn't about being anti-hispanic. It's about CRIMINALS who are wreaking havok, as you can see, on my fellow citizens of all origins. Those criminals ARE NOT americans. They have no right to be here. Get it?




So, what pills are you on?   I need to know what does that kind of thing to humanity.


----------



## Dante

Wicked Jester said:


> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime



In collaboration with other investigations, FSM has discovered that the illegal alien population contains a disproportionately large percentage of hard core criminals, sexual predators, and drunken drivers. 


huh?  


why do they mention this and where are links to fact check the above statement?

V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime

"In collaboration with other investigations..." - is this written by illiterates? The statement is on a web page that claims to be a data base, not an_ investigation_

"not only are the victims of illegal alien crime ignored and forgotten, they are not even given the dignity of being a statistic. They just disappear. We are creating this registry and data base to change this disgrace"


----------



## Dante

Biggles said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical response.
Click to expand...


this sock puppet is still posting?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wicked Jester said:


> I'm "delightful" to those who aren't friggin idiots!...That includes many of the lib's up here. Those lib's don't go around spamming other peoples threads with unrelated deflections.
> 
> Maybe if you knocked that childish shit off, we might be able to get along!
> 
> This thread isn't about being anti-hispanic. It's about CRIMINALS who are wreaking havok, as you can see, on my fellow citizens of all origins. Those criminals ARE NOT americans. They have no right to be here. Get it?



_I_ find you delightful, WJ.  You amuse the hell out of me.


----------



## bodecea

Cecilie1200 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm "delightful" to those who aren't friggin idiots!...That includes many of the lib's up here. Those lib's don't go around spamming other peoples threads with unrelated deflections.
> 
> Maybe if you knocked that childish shit off, we might be able to get along!
> 
> This thread isn't about being anti-hispanic. It's about CRIMINALS who are wreaking havok, as you can see, on my fellow citizens of all origins. Those criminals ARE NOT americans. They have no right to be here. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I_ find you delightful, WJ.  You amuse the hell out of me.
Click to expand...


  Perfect.


----------



## Angelhair

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right.  Illegal immigrants only commit crimes because they're so abused.  Otherwise, they'd be happy, fluffy bunnies.
> 
> No, the whole point of this country was NOT for anyone and everyone to be allowed to wander in here, willy-nilly, just as they please.  And only a dumbass can't tell the difference between a legal immigrant and an illegal one . . . oh, sorry, I forgot who I was talking to.  Never mind.
Click to expand...


_Could not have said it better Cecilie_


----------



## Angelhair

Wicked Jester said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right.  Illegal immigrants only commit crimes because they're so abused.  Otherwise, they'd be happy, fluffy bunnies.
> 
> No, the whole point of this country was NOT for anyone and everyone to be allowed to wander in here, willy-nilly, just as they please.  And only a dumbass can't tell the difference between a legal immigrant and an illegal one . . . oh, sorry, I forgot who I was talking to.  Never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually like Luissa. But I had to completely ignore that post for it's abject absurdity
> 
> Have you read through some of these crimes?
> 
> This is just the tip of the iceberg. I had to get away from it for awhile. It's just so damn depressing. But, these stories NEED to be shown. People need to realize just what the hell is going on in this great country. As sad and depressing as it may be.
Click to expand...


_Some people just can't be true and honest to themselves....they read and it's so horrific, they rather run away from the truth - some of them can't see the forest for the trees._


----------



## Biggles

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of you FOOLS who mistakenly believe in amnesty, or believe that these people are just here for jobs and a better life.
> 
> V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SSN stolen by an illegal, which wouldn't happen if we didn't treat them like garbage.
> Show me in the constitution, where our founding father's wanted strict immigration laws? Wasn't the whole point of developing the land of free, so people could be free? We all come from immigrants!!!
Click to expand...


Your post is one of the most insane posts I have ever seen.  Yeah, we all come from immigrants.  Congratulations.  I come for immigrants, *LEGAL*.  

Why should we treat criminals with kid gloves?  Illegal is illegal.  Criminal is criminal.  How can that be so hard for you to understand?  Those who enter our nation illegally are criminals.  Get it?


----------



## froggy

Arizona rancher murdered by illegal immigrant who flees to Mexico


----------



## froggy

Hit And Run On Air Force Academy Campus


----------



## Biggles

Here's more for the slow learners, naive, and ignorant:



> *WHAT IF 20 MILLION ILLEGAL ALIENS VACATED AMERICA ?*
> 
> * Tina Griego, journalist for the Denver Rocky Mountain News wrote a column
> titled, "Mexican visitor's lament" -- 10/25/07*.
> 
> 
> She interviewed Mexican journalist Evangelina Hernandez while visiting
> Denver last week. Hernandez said,
> "They (illegal aliens) pay rent, buy groceries, buy clothes...what happens
> to your country's economy if 20 million people go away?"
> 
> 
> That's a good question - it deserves an answer. Over 80 percent of Americans
> demand secured borders and illegal migration stopped. But what would happen
> if all 20 million or more vacated America ? The answers may surprise you!
> 
> In *California , if 3.5 million illegal aliens *moved back to Mexico , it would
> leave an *extra $10.2 billion to spend on overloaded school systems,
> bankrupted hospitals and overrun prisons*. It would leave highways cleaner,
> safer and less congested. Everyone could understand one another as English
> became the dominate language again.
> 
> 
> In *Colorado , 500,000 illegal migrants, plus their 300,000 kids and
> grand-kids *- would move back "home," mostly to Mexico . That would save
> Coloradans an estimated *$2 billion (other experts say $7 BIL*) annually in
> taxes that pay for schooling, medical, social-services and incarceration
> costs. It means *12,000 gang members* would vanish out of Denver alone.
> 
> 
> Colorado would save more than *$20 million in prison costs*, and the terror
> that those *7,300 alien criminals* set upon local citizens. Denver Officer Don
> Young and hundreds of Colorado victims would not have suffered *death,
> accidents, rapes and other crimes by illegals.*
> 
> Denver Public Schools would not suffer a *67 percent drop out/flunk out rate
> via thousands of illegal alien students speaking 41 different languages*. At
> least *200,000 vehicles would vanish* from our gridlocked cities in Colorado .
> Denver 's four percent unemployment rate would vanish as our *working poor
> would gain jobs at a living wage.*
> 
> 
> In *Florida , 1.5 million illegals* would return the Sunshine State back to
> America , the rule of law and English.
> 
> 
> In* Chicago , Illinois , 2.1 million illegals* would free up hospitals, schools,
> prisons and highways for a safer, cleaner and more crime-free experience.
> 
> If 20 million illegal aliens returned "home":
> 
> 
> If 20 million illegal aliens returned "home," the U.S. economy would return
> to the rule of law. *Employers would hire legal American citizens at a living
> wage*. Everyone would pay their fair share of taxes because they wouldn't be
> working off the books. That would result in a n *additional $401 billion in
> IRS income taxes collected annually, and an equal amount for local state and
> city coffers.*
> 
> No more push '1' for Spanish or '2' for English. No more confusion in
> American schools that now must content with over 100 languages that degrade
> the educational system for American kids. *Our overcrowded schools would lose
> more than two million illegal alien kids at a cost of billions in ESL and
> free breakfasts and lunches.*
> 
> 
> We would lose* 500,000 illegal criminal alien inmates at a cost of more than
> $1.6 billion annually. That includes 15,000 MS-13 gang members who
> distribute $130 billion in drugs annually would vacate our country. In
> cities like L.A, 20,000 members of the " 18th Street Gang" would vanish from
> our nation. *No more Mexican forgery gangs for ID theft from Americans! No
> more foreign rapists and child molesters!
> 
> Losing more than 20 million people would clear up our crowded highways and
> gridlock. Cleaner air and less drinking and driving American deaths by
> illegal aliens!
> 
> 
> Drain on America 's economy; taxpayers harmed, employers get rich:
> 
> 
> Over *$80 billion annually wouldn't return to their home countries by cash
> transfers*. Illegal migrants earned half that money untaxed, which further
> drains America 's economy - which currently suffers an $8.7 trillion debt.
> 
> At least 4*00,000 anchor babies would not be born in our country, costing us
> $109 billion per year per cycle*. At least *86 hospitals in California ,
> Georgia and Florida would still be operating instead of being bankrupted out
> of existence because illegals pay nothing *via the EMTOLA Act. Americans
> wouldn't suffer *thousands of TB and hepatitis cases *rampant in our
> country-brought in by illegals unscreened at our borders.
> 
> Our cities would see 20 million less people driving, polluting and grid
> locking our cities. It would also put the "progressives" on the horns of a
> dilemma; *illegal aliens and their families cause 11 percent of our
> greenhouse gases.*
> 
> *Over one million of Mexico 's poorest citizens now live inside and along our
> border from Brownsville , Texas to San Diego , California in what the New York
> Times called, "colonias*" or new neighborhoods. Trouble is, those living
> areas resemble Bombay and Calcutta where grinding poverty, filth, diseases,
> drugs, crimes, no sanitation and worse. They live without sewage, clean
> water, streets, electricity, roads or any kind of sanitation. The New York
> Times reported them to be America 's new " Third World " inside our own
> country. Within 20 years, at their current growth rate, they expect 20
> million residents of those colonias. (I've seen them personally in Texas and
> Arizona ; it's sickening beyond anything you can imagine.) By enforcing our
> laws, we could repatriate them back to Mexico .
> 
> High integrity, ethical invitation:
> 
> 
> We invite 20 million aliens to go home, fix their own countries and/or make
> a better life in Mexico . We invite a million people into our country legally
> more than all other countries combined annually. We cannot and must not
> allow anarchy at our borders, more anarchy within our borders and growing
> lawlessness at every level in our nation.
> 
> It's time to stand up for our country, our culture, our civilization and our
> way of life.



Is that better?  Can you who still support criminals, just get it??


----------



## Biggles

^^^^^  Seeing no argument, I guess you criminal lovers finally get the truth of the matter.


----------



## ConHog

bodecea said:


> And if we'd deported Timothy McVeigh....187 people in Oklahoma City would still be alive, especially those day care children.



Illegal invaders who commit further crimes =/= US citizens who commit crimes


----------



## SW2SILVER

I am victim of illegal aliens. Were do I begin to list their crimes? They stole my future AND my past, and they blame Me for  noticing. They have the gall to call me names, and then they have the temerity to pretend that this is  normal, and  heaven forbid any one notice ???? Mexicans illegals invading this country might be  a little&#8230;out of the fucking ordinary. Maybe  I am speaking out of turn here, but I notice little things like that over 30 years, those sneaky  wankers get into you mind, and they can&#8217;t hide. This is a cultural clash, first and foremost. They want our homeland, and they  don&#8217;t care  how they get it. Don&#8217;t kid yourself otherwise


----------



## chanel

> A man found guilty last year of sexually assaulting an 8-year-old girl in Vineland was sentenced to 12 years in state prison Thursday. Curt Alexander, 43, was found guilty of first-degree aggravated sexual assault, second-degree sexual assault and third-degree endangering the welfare of a child following a two-week Superior Court trial in December 2009.
> 
> In addition to his prison sentence, of which he must serve 85 percent before being eligible for parole, Alexander will be subject to community supervision for life and will be registered as a sex offender under Megans Law.
> 
> According to Cumberland County Assistant Prosecutor Elizabeth Vogelsong, Alexander sexually assaulted * actions that included sexual penetration  the then-8-year-old victim o*n numerous occasions between October 1999 and January 2000.
> 
> According to Vogelsong, who represented the state during the trial,* Alexander is also under an immigration detainer *and may be deported to Trinidad  his nation of origin.



Vineland man who had sex with 8-year-old gets 12 years in prison | NJ.com

I was sickened by this easy sentence and then even more so when I saw where he's from.


----------



## Angelhair

_Damn sickos!  And still people don't believe we should secure the border!!!_


----------



## Dante

Biggles said:


> Here's more for the slow learners, naive, and ignorant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT IF 20 MILLION ILLEGAL ALIENS VACATED AMERICA ?*
> 
> * Tina Griego, journalist for the Denver Rocky Mountain News wrote a column
> titled, "Mexican visitor's lament" -- 10/25/07*.
> 
> 
> She interviewed Mexican journalist Evangelina Hernandez while visiting
> Denver last week. Hernandez said,
> "They (illegal aliens) pay rent, buy groceries, buy clothes...what happens
> to your country's economy if 20 million people go away?"
> 
> 
> That's a good question - it deserves an answer. Over 80 percent of Americans
> demand secured borders and illegal migration stopped. But what would happen
> if all 20 million or more vacated America ? The answers may surprise you!
> 
> In *California , if 3.5 million illegal aliens *moved back to Mexico , it would
> leave an *extra $10.2 billion to spend on overloaded school systems,
> bankrupted hospitals and overrun prisons*. It would leave highways cleaner,
> safer and less congested. Everyone could understand one another as English
> became the dominate language again.
> 
> 
> In *Colorado , 500,000 illegal migrants, plus their 300,000 kids and
> grand-kids *- would move back "home," mostly to Mexico . That would save
> Coloradans an estimated *$2 billion (other experts say $7 BIL*) annually in
> taxes that pay for schooling, medical, social-services and incarceration
> costs. It means *12,000 gang members* would vanish out of Denver alone.
> 
> 
> Colorado would save more than *$20 million in prison costs*, and the terror
> that those *7,300 alien criminals* set upon local citizens. Denver Officer Don
> Young and hundreds of Colorado victims would not have suffered *death,
> accidents, rapes and other crimes by illegals.*
> 
> Denver Public Schools would not suffer a *67 percent drop out/flunk out rate
> via thousands of illegal alien students speaking 41 different languages*. At
> least *200,000 vehicles would vanish* from our gridlocked cities in Colorado .
> Denver 's four percent unemployment rate would vanish as our *working poor
> would gain jobs at a living wage.*
> 
> 
> In *Florida , 1.5 million illegals* would return the Sunshine State back to
> America , the rule of law and English.
> 
> 
> In* Chicago , Illinois , 2.1 million illegals* would free up hospitals, schools,
> prisons and highways for a safer, cleaner and more crime-free experience.
> 
> If 20 million illegal aliens returned "home":
> 
> 
> If 20 million illegal aliens returned "home," the U.S. economy would return
> to the rule of law. *Employers would hire legal American citizens at a living
> wage*. Everyone would pay their fair share of taxes because they wouldn't be
> working off the books. That would result in a n *additional $401 billion in
> IRS income taxes collected annually, and an equal amount for local state and
> city coffers.*
> 
> No more push '1' for Spanish or '2' for English. No more confusion in
> American schools that now must content with over 100 languages that degrade
> the educational system for American kids. *Our overcrowded schools would lose
> more than two million illegal alien kids at a cost of billions in ESL and
> free breakfasts and lunches.*
> 
> 
> We would lose* 500,000 illegal criminal alien inmates at a cost of more than
> $1.6 billion annually. That includes 15,000 MS-13 gang members who
> distribute $130 billion in drugs annually would vacate our country. In
> cities like L.A, 20,000 members of the " 18th Street Gang" would vanish from
> our nation. *No more Mexican forgery gangs for ID theft from Americans! No
> more foreign rapists and child molesters!
> 
> Losing more than 20 million people would clear up our crowded highways and
> gridlock. Cleaner air and less drinking and driving American deaths by
> illegal aliens!
> 
> 
> Drain on America 's economy; taxpayers harmed, employers get rich:
> 
> 
> Over *$80 billion annually wouldn't return to their home countries by cash
> transfers*. Illegal migrants earned half that money untaxed, which further
> drains America 's economy - which currently suffers an $8.7 trillion debt.
> 
> At least 4*00,000 anchor babies would not be born in our country, costing us
> $109 billion per year per cycle*. At least *86 hospitals in California ,
> Georgia and Florida would still be operating instead of being bankrupted out
> of existence because illegals pay nothing *via the EMTOLA Act. Americans
> wouldn't suffer *thousands of TB and hepatitis cases *rampant in our
> country-brought in by illegals unscreened at our borders.
> 
> Our cities would see 20 million less people driving, polluting and grid
> locking our cities. It would also put the "progressives" on the horns of a
> dilemma; *illegal aliens and their families cause 11 percent of our
> greenhouse gases.*
> 
> *Over one million of Mexico 's poorest citizens now live inside and along our
> border from Brownsville , Texas to San Diego , California in what the New York
> Times called, "colonias*" or new neighborhoods. Trouble is, those living
> areas resemble Bombay and Calcutta where grinding poverty, filth, diseases,
> drugs, crimes, no sanitation and worse. They live without sewage, clean
> water, streets, electricity, roads or any kind of sanitation. The New York
> Times reported them to be America 's new " Third World " inside our own
> country. Within 20 years, at their current growth rate, they expect 20
> million residents of those colonias. (I've seen them personally in Texas and
> Arizona ; it's sickening beyond anything you can imagine.) By enforcing our
> laws, we could repatriate them back to Mexico .
> 
> High integrity, ethical invitation:
> 
> 
> We invite 20 million aliens to go home, fix their own countries and/or make
> a better life in Mexico . We invite a million people into our country legally
> more than all other countries combined annually. We cannot and must not
> allow anarchy at our borders, more anarchy within our borders and growing
> lawlessness at every level in our nation.
> 
> It's time to stand up for our country, our culture, our civilization and our
> way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that better?  Can you who still support criminals, just get it??
Click to expand...


No sane person believes 20 million or even 2 million people will leave without killing the economy. And if they do not leave ... force? Forcing 2 million people to relocate would be impossible, unless one supported ugliness during the roundup and trek over the border.

plus ,many of these 20 million have no place to go back 'home'

we're going to absorb them one way or another.

I want to thank you ahead of time for contributing to making life harder for all concerned.


----------



## syrenn

The very well known ones here.  

The Russian illegal gangs in the outer sunset
The Asian illegal gangs in the richmond and cinatown
The Latino illegal gangs in the mission.

A good deal of what these illegal criminals do goes unreported as the victims are scared of repercussions of reporting. A good deal of the criminal activity of illegals is perpetrated on their own countrymen who are unwilling and afraid to report. 

Its not just the mexicans illegals committing crimes in this country.


Come on in WryCatcher and make a comment and tell me I am wrong about the illegal gangs who roam this city.   Or did I miss some illegal group and area they in?


----------



## Biggles

Dante said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more for the slow learners, naive, and ignorant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT IF 20 MILLION ILLEGAL ALIENS VACATED AMERICA ?*
> 
> * Tina Griego, journalist for the Denver Rocky Mountain News wrote a column
> titled, "Mexican visitor's lament" -- 10/25/07*.
> 
> 
> She interviewed Mexican journalist Evangelina Hernandez while visiting
> Denver last week. Hernandez said,
> "They (illegal aliens) pay rent, buy groceries, buy clothes...what happens
> to your country's economy if 20 million people go away?"
> 
> 
> That's a good question - it deserves an answer. Over 80 percent of Americans
> demand secured borders and illegal migration stopped. But what would happen
> if all 20 million or more vacated America ? The answers may surprise you!
> 
> In *California , if 3.5 million illegal aliens *moved back to Mexico , it would
> leave an *extra $10.2 billion to spend on overloaded school systems,
> bankrupted hospitals and overrun prisons*. It would leave highways cleaner,
> safer and less congested. Everyone could understand one another as English
> became the dominate language again.
> 
> 
> In *Colorado , 500,000 illegal migrants, plus their 300,000 kids and
> grand-kids *- would move back "home," mostly to Mexico . That would save
> Coloradans an estimated *$2 billion (other experts say $7 BIL*) annually in
> taxes that pay for schooling, medical, social-services and incarceration
> costs. It means *12,000 gang members* would vanish out of Denver alone.
> 
> 
> Colorado would save more than *$20 million in prison costs*, and the terror
> that those *7,300 alien criminals* set upon local citizens. Denver Officer Don
> Young and hundreds of Colorado victims would not have suffered *death,
> accidents, rapes and other crimes by illegals.*
> 
> Denver Public Schools would not suffer a *67 percent drop out/flunk out rate
> via thousands of illegal alien students speaking 41 different languages*. At
> least *200,000 vehicles would vanish* from our gridlocked cities in Colorado .
> Denver 's four percent unemployment rate would vanish as our *working poor
> would gain jobs at a living wage.*
> 
> 
> In *Florida , 1.5 million illegals* would return the Sunshine State back to
> America , the rule of law and English.
> 
> 
> In* Chicago , Illinois , 2.1 million illegals* would free up hospitals, schools,
> prisons and highways for a safer, cleaner and more crime-free experience.
> 
> If 20 million illegal aliens returned "home":
> 
> 
> If 20 million illegal aliens returned "home," the U.S. economy would return
> to the rule of law. *Employers would hire legal American citizens at a living
> wage*. Everyone would pay their fair share of taxes because they wouldn't be
> working off the books. That would result in a n *additional $401 billion in
> IRS income taxes collected annually, and an equal amount for local state and
> city coffers.*
> 
> No more push '1' for Spanish or '2' for English. No more confusion in
> American schools that now must content with over 100 languages that degrade
> the educational system for American kids. *Our overcrowded schools would lose
> more than two million illegal alien kids at a cost of billions in ESL and
> free breakfasts and lunches.*
> 
> 
> We would lose* 500,000 illegal criminal alien inmates at a cost of more than
> $1.6 billion annually. That includes 15,000 MS-13 gang members who
> distribute $130 billion in drugs annually would vacate our country. In
> cities like L.A, 20,000 members of the " 18th Street Gang" would vanish from
> our nation. *No more Mexican forgery gangs for ID theft from Americans! No
> more foreign rapists and child molesters!
> 
> Losing more than 20 million people would clear up our crowded highways and
> gridlock. Cleaner air and less drinking and driving American deaths by
> illegal aliens!
> 
> 
> Drain on America 's economy; taxpayers harmed, employers get rich:
> 
> 
> Over *$80 billion annually wouldn't return to their home countries by cash
> transfers*. Illegal migrants earned half that money untaxed, which further
> drains America 's economy - which currently suffers an $8.7 trillion debt.
> 
> At least 4*00,000 anchor babies would not be born in our country, costing us
> $109 billion per year per cycle*. At least *86 hospitals in California ,
> Georgia and Florida would still be operating instead of being bankrupted out
> of existence because illegals pay nothing *via the EMTOLA Act. Americans
> wouldn't suffer *thousands of TB and hepatitis cases *rampant in our
> country-brought in by illegals unscreened at our borders.
> 
> Our cities would see 20 million less people driving, polluting and grid
> locking our cities. It would also put the "progressives" on the horns of a
> dilemma; *illegal aliens and their families cause 11 percent of our
> greenhouse gases.*
> 
> *Over one million of Mexico 's poorest citizens now live inside and along our
> border from Brownsville , Texas to San Diego , California in what the New York
> Times called, "colonias*" or new neighborhoods. Trouble is, those living
> areas resemble Bombay and Calcutta where grinding poverty, filth, diseases,
> drugs, crimes, no sanitation and worse. They live without sewage, clean
> water, streets, electricity, roads or any kind of sanitation. The New York
> Times reported them to be America 's new " Third World " inside our own
> country. Within 20 years, at their current growth rate, they expect 20
> million residents of those colonias. (I've seen them personally in Texas and
> Arizona ; it's sickening beyond anything you can imagine.) By enforcing our
> laws, we could repatriate them back to Mexico .
> 
> High integrity, ethical invitation:
> 
> 
> We invite 20 million aliens to go home, fix their own countries and/or make
> a better life in Mexico . We invite a million people into our country legally
> more than all other countries combined annually. We cannot and must not
> allow anarchy at our borders, more anarchy within our borders and growing
> lawlessness at every level in our nation.
> 
> It's time to stand up for our country, our culture, our civilization and our
> way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that better?  Can you who still support criminals, just get it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sane person believes 20 million or even 2 million people will leave without killing the economy. And if they do not leave ... force? Forcing 2 million people to relocate would be impossible, unless one supported ugliness during the roundup and trek over the border.
> 
> plus ,many of these 20 million have no place to go back 'home'
> 
> we're going to absorb them one way or another.
> 
> I want to thank you ahead of time for contributing to making life harder for all concerned.
Click to expand...


I don't care if they have no "home" back in Mexico.  Not my problem.  I don't care how we round them up, using any means possible.  I am just tired of the illegals destroying our nation.  "Life harder"?  The illegals make all of our lives harder by soaking up billions of dollars in costs to Americans.  Get a clue, then go hug an illegal...then escort him or her "home".


----------

